# Suspension Upgrade



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

I was just wondering if any of you *277RL* owners have upgraded your suspension.
My 2011 277RL comes with the TrailAire Equalizer.
Has anyone successfully changed or upgraded to the Dexter or MOR/ryde suspension?


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I replaced the Trailaire stuff with Dexter earlier this spring. Huge difference, Dexter is much more robust and better built. Below are a couple pictures showing a side by side comparison, you be the judge,







DAN


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

Very convincing evidence Dan. 
Definitely more robust construction. Thanks for the pictures.
It seemed to me that the mounting hole to hole measurements were not the same ..
but not enough to make a difference?


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Gr8daggett said:


> Very convincing evidence Dan.
> Definitely more robust construction. Thanks for the pictures.
> It seemed to me that the mounting hole to hole measurements were not the same ..
> but not enough to make a difference?


It was pretty much the same, direct swap with the stock gear. You can go to the Dexter web site and there is a measurement guide. I think etrailer also has a compatibility guide. Like I have told everyone considering this mod, be sure to upgrade your leaf springs while you are at it. The stock springs are a marginal four leaf spring on most trailers. Replace them with a five leaf spring, they only cost about $30 each and it will buy you huge piece of mind. Here is a picture of the stock leaf spring on our trailer that broke in the middle of nowhere in northern Canada. Trust me, it sucks and you don't want it to happen when you are on the road.



A few more tips. Go under the trailer before you jack it up and break all the suspension bolts loose. You will need a heavy duty breaker bar and a 2 foot long piece of steel pipe for leverage. Actually very easy if you use this setup, nearly impossible if you try to use just a ratchet. If you don't have these tools, go buy them, worth every nickel. If you break the bolts loose and just have them on hand tight, you will not have to go under the trailer while it is on jacks, you can complete the entire job from the side. Maybe it is just me, but I do not like crawling under vehicles on stands or jacks and avoid it at all costs. I especially would not recommend crawling under the trailer while it is jacked up and trying to break the bolts loose. You can do one side at a time, so you don't need to have all four tires up at once. Also balance your tires while you have it all apart, makes a difference.

With luck, you can complete the entire job in an afternoon, maybe 5 or 6 hours.

DAN


----------



## pcrevelli (Jun 18, 2014)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Very convincing evidence Dan.
> Definitely more robust construction. Thanks for the pictures.
> It seemed to me that the mounting hole to hole measurements were not the same ..
> but not enough to make a difference?


It was pretty much the same, direct swap with the stock gear. You can go to the Dexter web site and there is a measurement guide. I think etrailer also has a compatibility guide. Like I have told everyone considering this mod, be sure to upgrade your leaf springs while you are at it. The stock springs are a marginal four leaf spring on most trailers. Replace them with a five leaf spring, they only cost about $30 each and it will buy you huge piece of mind. Here is a picture of the stock leaf spring on our trailer that broke in the middle of nowhere in northern Canada. Trust me, it sucks and you don't want it to happen when you are on the road.



A few more tips. Go under the trailer before you jack it up and break all the suspension bolts loose. You will need a heavy duty breaker bar and a 2 foot long piece of steel pipe for leverage. Actually very easy if you use this setup, nearly impossible if you try to use just a ratchet. If you don't have these tools, go buy them, worth every nickel. If you break the bolts loose and just have them on hand tight, you will not have to go under the trailer while it is on jacks, you can complete the entire job from the side. Maybe it is just me, but I do not like crawling under vehicles on stands or jacks and avoid it at all costs. I especially would not recommend crawling under the trailer while it is jacked up and trying to break the bolts loose. You can do one side at a time, so you don't need to have all four tires up at once. Also balance your tires while you have it all apart, makes a difference.

With luck, you can complete the entire job in an afternoon, maybe 5 or 6 hours.

DAN
[/quote]


----------



## pcrevelli (Jun 18, 2014)

Great info. Thanks.


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks Dan
Need all the advice I can get to boost my confidence.
Have to call on my 2 son-in-laws for younger helping hands !


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Harbor Freight is a great source for a large 1/2" breaker bar if you don't have one. I actually bought another one yesterday and the clerk told me that their hand tools are now guaranteed for life. He told me to just bring it in if it ever breaks and they will replace free of charge.

DAN


----------

